# Angels of Vengeance Shoulderpads



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering whether its worth convert the Dark Angels shoulders you get from games workshop to make the Angels of Vengeance shoulderpads by cutting the sword out of the middle, trying to find some skulls and sticking them in in place of the sword and then using green stuff or something to make the upside down V.

GW sells a lot of skulls in blister packs which I could use for the skulls despite the skulls being quite different so times. What do you think? I don't really want to be normal Dark Angels because having an successor gives you some lee-weigh in terms of modelling, self made fluff, as well as I like the original Dark Angel colour scheme. I'm not sure if I've got the skill to do it, or whether it's working doing, I was thinking it may be interesting if they made the insignia made up of actual real skulls from the first enemy they killed.

Her's the shoulder pads:









Here's the skulls:









Here's the shoulderpad:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

No thoughts?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I would work, but I personally would just freehand or template it on with paint, rather than going through all the hassle of green stuff etc.

But it's entirely up to you, as theoretically it would work (though I advise you to test it out first)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I would work, but I personally would just freehand or template it on with paint, rather than going through all the hassle of green stuff etc.
> 
> But it's entirely up to you, as theoretically it would work (though I advise you to test it out first)


I must admit I'm a terrible free hand painter when it comes to pictures etc heh I may try using transfers if I can find where to get a load of dark angel ones, think forgeworld may sell some actually.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the idea a lot.

Those skulls may be a bit big for purpose. Have a look at the TK banner top below.










They are about the right size and with the current interest in that army and the fact there are three per infantry box means you should be able to beg up a few. (Shields too but you may not be able to get them as easily.)

As said best thing is to try a tester and bung it up.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't think this would be a good idea. The wings are a different shape for starters. It would be a lot of money and a lot of hard work that might not give you the result you wanted...

i would practice the free hand if i were you and use a skull transfer from somewhere (the ones on the Baneblade kit come in varying sizes.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> I like the idea a lot.
> 
> Those skulls may be a bit big for purpose. Have a look at the TK banner top below.
> 
> ...


Cool, if a bits store begins to sell those totem tops separately you might be on to something. I only suggested those skulls because I've got some for my Khorne army so I know I could probably cut them down to fit.

I was also thinking some could have the skulls chained to the should pad as well to add a little unique image to them, from what I've read they believe no one is a match for them and this might promote that idea.

It does however sound complicated but yeah I will try a tester, I'm hoping the new Dark Angels comes out relatively soon as well, still working through my World Eaters and then I have my Averland army to paint sometime, so got plenty of time.




TheReverend said:


> I don't think this would be a good idea. The wings are a different shape for starters. It would be a lot of money and a lot of hard work that might not give you the result you wanted...
> 
> i would practice the free hand if i were you and use a skull transfer from somewhere (the ones on the Baneblade kit come in varying sizes.


Are the wings different? They look the same to me, which part is off?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm sure I have a few spare if you want to PM me your postal addy I will bung them to you.

Two will give you a full squads worth.

Na they are not different, just the hood/skull covers the inner wing more imo.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> I'm sure I have a few spare if you want to PM me your postal addy I will bung them to you.
> 
> Two will give you a full squads worth.
> 
> Na they are not different, just the hood/skull covers the inner wing more imo.


Oh awesome thanks 

Yeah that's what I was thinking, there's two styles of their emblems, there's the V like cowl over the head or a simple upside down V like in the one I've linked. Depending on how the skulls turn out will probably influence which type I go for.

Btw what's the best way do you think to get the skulls off the banner head, a knife?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah Knife, saw will make the skull too thin.

Cut the trim off the banner top first so you can get level with the knife, if you can find a clear plastic bag that you can get both hands, knife and banner top in, it will stop bits flying off and getting lost. ( I do this with Ork Glyphs and rivet etc.)

I have eight banner tops you can have but will be robbing some of the ribbon bits of them.

Gives you 40 so 4 full squads.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ordered a box of Marines as well as the metal Dark Angels shoulder pads, so should have some trial runs to show you all within the next couple of weeks


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my first attempt at the shoulderpad  Damn hard trying to take a picture on my phone, wouldn't focus.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It's hard to make out the detail, but it looks like a good start 
I would say maybe that the skull sticks out a bit too much, and could maybe do with a bit of filing down from behind.

I'd love to see this pulled off though, so keep at it :good:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Second image, I touched it up a little.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, that looks a bit better. 
Get it painted pronto so we can see how it looks when completed


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I took the skull and green stuff off and trimmed it down as thin as I could without cutting my own finger off, will stick another picture up later when the glue dries on the skull, think it's a lot better now.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my latest try hope the images ain't to blurry, found a digital camera but it took worse ones than my camera phone >.<









http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9527/imag0098f.jpg
http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/3148/imag0099.jpg
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3452/imag0101f.jpg


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

From what I can make out, they look fucking awesome! The Lion himself would be proud, so have some rep


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

I think I may of undercoated it with a little to much black spray on the front as it was difficult to pick out the teeth of the skull, I'll go easier in future but I'm very happy with it. 

Figured the best way to do the hood was to cut two little strips of green stuff then lay them over the skull and then try to work the tips together to get rid of the gap.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like it worked a treat 
Are you going to do this for the whole army?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

As much as possible, I'll probably also convert the Deathwing terminator should pads if I do terminators, might be a little more difficult though.

Can't decide whether to use the metal squad marking shoulder pads for the right hand shoulder though, or just use the transfer sheets.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the transfer sheets would be easier and cheaper, but at the end of the day it's up to you. I would also advise only doing this level of detail for like HQs and stuff, and maybe just free-handing the normal infantry, otherwise it's a lot of time and money...

But it's your choice and if you decide to do it this way, then all the more kudos for you mate!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I already have a lot of skulls thanks to Viscount Vash, so it's only the metal shoulder pads I need and they ain't to expensive.

I don't actually know what the common thing to do for the squad markings is, as I've never done them before. Do you know or have a link to something that explains them?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Squad markings are simples. Each squad in the company has its own number. In the battle companies it goes:
1-6th are tactical
7-8th are assault
9-10th are devvies

It is marked with the appropriate number ontop of the double arrow troops sign. The number and company markings also appear on the backbanners of the sgts.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

These the tactical squad markings?

or

These


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep. Then over the top, the squad numebr transfer goes slap bang in the middle. For this to work well, you may just want standard pads with transfers for the troops loo as well, as otherwise the number doesn't sit too well because of the embossments.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I edited the post before as I found another pair. Either way would it be best to use this transfer sheet?Do I have to put the number on top of the squad symbol or could I put it elsewhere like on the leg?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

That's the one! Yeh, I advise transfers for that shoulder pad (the other one, go ahead with the skull thingy  ). 
In regards to the number, it traditionally goes ontop of the troops logo, but it would be fine to put it anywhere you like as it's your army. The leg would be ok, but the company markings are on the knee, so it might be a bit crowded. 
Maybe consider putting the company markings on the shoulder pad instead, like behind the transfer, instead.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

lol So complicated. Do you mean something like this?


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea spot on. I prefer not to stick squad markings on squads so that I can mix and match models to create/bolster/change units. 

Also +Rep for the shoulderpads! They are superb! Defo +Rep for a whole Army of those!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Yeah I'm unsure whether it's a good idea to do the squad markings, but I think it'll look nice and gaming wise it's not that, important if I need to add additional models to squads I might just get some without squad markings incase.

Wondering whether I should get the latest Space Marine Codex/ most recent Dark Angels codex, as I've been told both will probably be altered soon.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It is probably worth getting the vanilla codex as it is better on the whole, and probably won't be updated before the DA one.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's what the pad looks like on a marine.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks awesome mate


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's a pretty much finished Marine with Pad


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think? 

I was wondering, should I paint the tabard and hoods red or keep them bleachbone like?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think red would suit better, but maybe trial it first to see which you prefer more.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm yeah, just thinking of the original Dark Angel scheme which has "white" tabards and I'm trying to avoid doing to much red as I'm finding doing all the red for my Khorne army rather long and boring heh.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Trying to decide what model to base my Captain on, I'm thinking of using the Company Master that's being redone in Finecast but with conversions or the Master of the Fleetwith a wing helm or something else.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I must admit I'm a terrible free hand painter when it comes to pictures etc heh I may try using transfers if I can find where to get a load of dark angel ones, think forgeworld may sell some actually.


If you haven't found anything yet, then most hobby shops have transfer paper you can buy and if you have a nice printer, you can always print out whatever transfers you want!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

arumichic said:


> If you haven't found anything yet, then most hobby shops have transfer paper you can buy and if you have a nice printer, you can always print out whatever transfers you want!


Thanks  

The transfers that come with boxes of space marines should be ok I think and if I need more I might just get one from forgeworld.

On another note, I've just purchased the Master of the Fleet and I'm gonna have a go at converting him into a suitable captain


----------

